# A guessing game!!!



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone care to take a stab at what this hand is holding?










The answer in a day or two.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

A little circuit board. 

Andrew


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

A poisonous frog. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Either the gearshift knob from a 2013 Ferrari FF or your next generation DSMX compatible speed control.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 23 Aug 2013 07:34 AM 

... The answer in a day or two.
I hope you're right-handed. How're ya gonna eat otherwise?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

This was meant to be funny, but to stop the anti AristoCraft BS at LSC, I had to reveal the answer sooner than I intended.



What is the single most important reason why Large Scalers contemplating battery R/C give that they will not using Digital Proportional R/C control? 
The size of the TX. I must admit they are big even if they have fantastic range and superb control.












A handheld Digital Proportional speed control compatible with all DSM2 RX's. 



It is a working prototype that can be operated by one hand.
It will be compatible with my RCS stuff and Dels' RailBoss.


This sample has only one sound trigger, but the final production will have two plus a third function for operating a Kadee servo uncoupler.


Available soon but no idea of final price from the maker.

Before anyone asks, at this stage, sadly it is not suitable for Live Steam because of the way the direction change works, but a TX that will be suitable is being planned too.

Oh!! One last thing. It is not being made by me.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Tony 

Looks very interesting! Look forward to further info 

Alan


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The little circuit board was hidden in a little black box - tricky! 

Andrew


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Rotary throttle too! Excellent!


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

nice! Keep us posted. I like the 2.4 G but don't like the big controller. This may push me to try something different..


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Time for an update.
Here is a pic of the updated 2.4 GHz TX20 handpiece from Deltang R/C:












More details.


One handed switching control is a breeze.
The spring loaded SPDT switch sets the direction.
The knob controls the speed.
Front left button is an illuminated ON-OFF switch. Blinks during binding.
The rear left button is for binding and controlling a servo output for a Kadee servo coupler.
Front right is a trigger for whistle/bell.
Rear right is a trigger for whistle/bell.
Range is at least 100+ feet. A bit less behind buildings.
Can be used with any RCS ESC using operating program AV1.
Also compatible with any RCS EVO ESC.
Also compatible with pretty well any centre off ESC such as those commonly found in the UK.

More details in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nearly ready.Two pics to give you an idea of the functionality.







This delay has been caused by an ftp upload problem with the RCS website.Probably just as well as it would have gone completely unnoticed because of the AristoCraft "News".Should have the website ready over the weekend.

Anticipate.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

A what?? sorry, did not see 2nd page.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

2nd Page??


----------

